
Ask HN: Seeking a cofounder - chrischen
I've been creating a service targetted at indie filmmakers (but any indie video content can use) for Internet distribution.<p>This includes a digital distribution platform Which let's end users keep their purchases in the cloud and let's producers sell their work online as downloads. This also includes API integration with social sites like YouTube to help with viral Internet marketing.<p>I've consulted, and still am consulting with, indie filmmakers about their specific needs to fine tune this for them. The above two were the main ones: mechanism for distribution and marketing. So this is going to be more like 37signals than loopt in that we're not going to focus on any one specific thing that is profoundly new.<p>I'm only looking for technical founders, and you'll probably have to like the indie industry (circumventing Hollywood distributors) or at least indie films, to be passionate about this.<p>Also i've already finished at least 50% of the prototype (I'm sufficiently technical).
EDIT: I forgot to mention that so far the work is using PHP, python (for a desktop thing), mongodb, amazon s3, amazon cloudfront, and jquery (not a lot of JavaScript). Planning to use amazon FPS for payments.  So unless you want to rewrite this in another language (which honestly wouldn't be too hard if you're good), then knowing these technologies would help. Familiarity with git would help too.<p>Email chris.chen@flixa.tv if interested. Also, I'm applying to techstars in the next few days.<p>Thanks
======
d4ft
So, I'll play the devils advocate. What exactly is the value proposition here?
Are there people scouring the internet for certain indie movies? I like indie
movies, and I like the idea of rewarding the people who are behind them, but
it is hard for me to imagine what an itunes for indie movies with a marketing
spin (is that what we are talking about here?) is really going to accomplish.
I have netflix. I can get a lot of movies from there, for cheap. (including
many of the more famous indie films). I also have HBO, more cheap movies.
Granted, they aren't indie movies, but I can't see my self spending extra
money for movies by people I don't know and have heard nothing about. Maybe I
just don't get it. So, I guess, could you explain a little more about what the
niche you're filling is?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Playing devils devils advocate, I think the "right" answer would be that you
provide a more efficient market that existing distribution channels -- easier
to access, more readily available information, freer access. Then you combine
that with deeper engagement and virality that existing channels don't have
(and one that actually works instead of sounds good on paper)

That's probably the "right" answer. Not sure it's theirs, but it's how I would
answer the objection if I were them.

~~~
d4ft
Hi Daniel-

I guess what my argument comes down to is this: if I were an indie director,
given the choice, I would prefer to get my movies seen by more people, and
make less money (at least in the beginning), than set a price and make people
pay, which will inevitably decrease viewings. I think the best way to
accomplish the former, would be to put it on youtube and promote it. Yes,
casual browsers would be lost. But, with the pay-per-view model, we are not
getting too many casual browsers anyway, since they have to pay. So, perhaps
the best way to do such a thing would be to have a youtube for indie movies
and just let them be free.

Further, I also see problems with the distribution model. If we store these
movies in the cloud, you need internet to watch them. That kind of sucks. If
you store them locally, they take up a ton of space. That also sucks. If we
can delete them after we watch and then download them later, that still
necessitates an internet connection, and kind of sucks anyway.

As a final note, I guess I haven't convinced myself either way, so thanks for
playing along.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yeah I haven't convinced myself either, just trying to work through the idea
in my head :)

There are a _lot_ of problems with definitions and such. What's an Indie
movie? Is it different than the usual YouTube amateur dreck? Who is really the
customer, the watchers or the producers? How does reputation, goal-seeking,
and game mechanics fit into the usage model? Why would I come back to the
site? What kinds of real-world strategies are going to get you around (and
make you attractive as a pickup for) big-time distributors? What are the
distributors afraid of? What can't they master? Lots of loose ends.

I love movies, and I'd love to see some good Indies, but the signal-to-noise
ratio would have to be abnormally high for me to be a regular participant.
Videos, shorts, and movies are a much different art form than, say, music or
blogging.

It's a neat overall idea. Like everything else, though, the devil is in the
details.

~~~
chrischen
Let me define what an indie in my scenario is: any one/group trying to
distribute video content he/she/they created without the aide of a third-party
distributor, whether it may be a direct-to-dvd company, or Twentieth Century
Fox.

Now the main target of this service, at least initially, is to find an
audience for and distribute the films that

a) can't find even a direct-to-dvd distributor let alone Fox

b) have found a direct-to-dvd type distributor but have found it
unfulfilling/unsuccessful

Like I've said before, I believe the internet will allow films to find
audiences they may not have if it only went to DVD or on Netflix, or
Blockbuster online. For this reason initially we want to target the low end of
content on the quality spectrum, charge them to try to distribute their films
using our platform online, and go from there. So their goals may not be to get
picked up by a big time distributor. Our goal is to simply let them get some
sort of return, or exposure, for their film (or web series).

One of the directors I'm consulting with had found a distributor, but has
decided that looking back he would have self-distributed. He still has the
internet download rights to his film so he is planning to use the service when
it goes live.

If you have any specific concerns, please ask so I can alleviate your
concerns, or revise my ideas. I've thought this over a lot and am perfectly
comfortable revealing my secrets.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
So you're in the distribution business, like BlockBuster, not in the promotion
business like a producing company, or in the storage business, like YouTube.
That begins to draw in the focus.

You are looking to distribute marginal-quality videos to the maximum number of
people possible. This allows people with unseen work to get noticed (forget
follow-up revenues here) As a distributor, then, you are going to have to have
some hoops directors are going to have to jump through -- you interest in in
your value chain, not in content or indy providers. That means you need to
come up with a quick way to vet/categorize indy movies in such a way that the
maximum number of people will get to see each one.

Oddly enough, this might not be a volume play. Or in other words, you might be
better off "showing" one movie a month rather than trying to get as many as
possible. In fact, the more indy movies you get, the worse it may actually get
for you -- remember you are not YouTube -- unless you have some easy way of
engaging users and directing them to appropriate content.

Neat business idea. Lots of cool little twists and turns in there. Good luck
in the execution!

~~~
chrischen
Almost correct.

I am in the distribution business, but with a focus on indie films and web
series. This means helping them as much as technically possible with features
to aide in promotion (without promoting it for them).

So the focus is to bridge the technical gap for indie content producers
looking to distribute via the internet.

Marginal quality videos will be the main focus, because it's the group that
will likely have immediate need for this service.

>That means you need to come up with a quick way to vet/categorize indy movies
in such a way that the maximum number of people will get to see each one.

Not necessarily. I'd like to eventually have a content discovery platform,
with content worth discovering, but with marginal quality content, I think the
best way to approach this is to first provide them the means to distribute
their work, and work up from there. So they will be able to easily obtain a
means for distribution that's more targeted for their purposes, with a low
barrier to entry.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm going to hit this one more time to make sure you understand what I'm
saying.

Let's say you want to run a trucking business. Your job is to take groceries
-- any groceries - from point A to point B.

This makes you a storage and movement (warehouse and transportation) business.
Your differentiators will be how easy and fast you can deliver whatever goods
there are. Your customers are people who need to move all kinds of groceries,
whether on the producer side or consumer side. You don't care. You're making
your bucks on volume.

Let's say that instead of just trucking, now you are selling doughnuts. You
paste a big sign on the side of your truck that says "Doughnuts!" You don't
make the doughnuts, you just get them to people.

This puts you in the distribution business. This is much different than the
trucking business. In this business, people care about quality of product and
whether or not you're delivering the right kinds of doughnuts to the right
people. Your ability to find the right doughnut and get it to the right person
is what is going to make your business work (or not) Everything you do should
be based around targeted quality delivery to the appropriate recipient. Volume
doesn't matter as much any more. Targeted delivery does. You're not just
hauling groceries from point A to point B, you're figuring out which exact
thing needs to be where at what exact time. Much tougher (and potentially more
profitable) problem.

But they're completely different business models, with different customers and
different drivers.

It's just an analogy, of course. I hope that made my point clearer. I think
you guys are in for a wild ride if you can get the details worked out.

~~~
chrischen
My main goal right now is to bridge the technical gap. So in your analogy, I
would be the trucking service, but perhaps with special features like
refrigerated trucks specifically for the grocery industry.

So yes, we aren't acting as a distributor, we're simply providing the tools to
make _self-distribution_ via the Internet more attractive, and with some
features to help marketing, the other big challenge, to be more easily
overcome by an indie. And with Internet, marketing is made significantly
easier.

------
chrischen
Clarification: > This includes a digital distribution platform Which let's end
users keep their purchases in the cloud and let's producers sell their work
online as downloads.

People will be able to download DRM-free videos, and storing in the cloud is
simply a backup to their purchases. There are several ways I've come up with
to try to make this model sustainable. I won't go into that unless requested.

Also the reason I emphasize DRM-free is that it's quite clear to me that it
would be impossible to compete with other DRM-enabled services with another
proprietary DRM system. THis would mean lock-in to a small unknown service.
But DRM-free video is universally compatible and not locked into any specific
platform.

------
lfittl
Did you already talk to the guys from OpenIndie? <http://openindie.com/>

They seem to be working on a similar idea, though focused more on screenings.

Arin Crumley (one of the founders) did quite a nice job with the distribution
of his film Four Eyed Monsters.

~~~
chrischen
I did take a look at their site, and while they similarly have the goal of
circumventing Hollywood, my main goal is to provide a better drm-free digital
distribution method.

------
wgj
What stops Netflix from coming out with a long tail model for self-publishing
indie film producers?

Right now, most of their cost is in the DVDs, but already many movies are
offered with a streaming option. The next step would be to offer a streaming-
only option for long tail content. They would appear to have no barriers to
doing this any time now, and a formidable user experience model behind it.

~~~
chrischen
You're right. And there's no way of stopping iTunes either. Right now you have
to sign a contract with iTunes and your content has to cross a quality barrier
to get entrance, but Apple could easily remove that.

But I also believe that Apple and Netflix aren't in the business of selling a
service to indie filmmakers. They are more in selling a service to the end
consumer. And because of this it's in there interest to not have their
libraries polluted with 90 minute long low quality videos.

My focus is on providing a service to filmmakers first, and to simply provide
a usable platform for the end users who purchase it (hence the DRM-free
videos).

~~~
wgj
_> 90 minute long low quality videos_

If that's what you are offering, then I don't think it will do very well.
Isn't the premise that there is good content to be found? Otherwise, why would
anyone pay to view it? I know you're charging the producers, but if there's no
end market, then the service isn't really legit. Am I missing something?

I'm not really an iTunes customer, but I do use Netflix, and they are set up
very well to recommend long tail, otherwise unknown, independent content. IMO,
they can do it without dragging down the quality of their service. They have a
best of class recommendation engine. Also, because the service is flat rate,
with no penalty for browsing, the viewer can have a great experience sampling
unknown indie films. A pay-per-download model discourages exploration, doesn't
it?

Edit:

 _> They are more in selling a service to the end consumer._

I guess I'm also missing how your service adds value if it's not also
performing this function. Otherwise, as a filmmaker, what am I paying you for?

~~~
chrischen
Right and initially we're not focusing on providing a discovery platform.

We're simply providing a means to self-distribute, customized to the indie
filmmaker's flavor.

The 90 minute low quality content is an extreme. I'm saying these guys have
put effort into something and they will look for a way to distribute. They
will try, even if they know their content doesn't have much of a market, and
there will always be these films and people who make these films. These films
will probably make up the majority of films produced. So this is simply one
monetizable group.

This is in fact Lulu.com's business model. Lulu.com wants to sell a service to
low quality content. Of course my ultimate goal is not just to cater to these
people, but to target this service to content of all quality, and then create
a marketplace later of higher quality content (once they come). I believe that
with the internet, and with the speed of communication, managing marketing and
distribution is accomplished much more easily.

So yes in a sense our immediate revenue model isn't too legit, because we
don't really care if films succeed in making money, but our goal is to charge
them very little, hope the volume makes up for the difference, and rely on the
mass of new films that just don't make it to resort to our service.

Initially it will be do-it-yourself service for films that aren't good enough
to be distributed otherwise, but the long term goal is to offer better films a
more profitable distribution method.

And who knows, maybe one of these 90 minute low quality films that everyone
ignores turns out to be a smash hit (<http://www.theroommovie.com/>).

~~~
wgj
Whatever happens, I'd enjoy reading about it, especially lessons learned. Good
luck to you.

------
lkrubner
I should say, as a warning, that I've had 3 different clients approach me with
roughly this idea, since 2007. There is a lot of interest in this area. There
is a lot of investment going on. I do not doubt that eventually there will be
a big hit in this area, but anyone who wants to get into this area has to be
aware that the competition is intense.

Also, attacking this idea from another angle, it should be noted that small-
scale content producers are suffering badly in the current environment, and
sites pitched to them are pursuing a market where there is, potentially, very
little money.

When I was at Bluewallllc.com we started working on iHanuman.com, which sells
yoga videos. Although yoga videos represent a very small niche, the goal was
to eventually reuse the technology to build other niche focused sites - an
infinite range of them.

The ihanuman store offers some basic services to yoga teachers who have videos
to sell:

<http://www.ihanuman.com/store.php>

We worked on iHanuman for roughly 5 months, from April of 2007 to August of
2007. After it launched, the site was written up in Yoga Life magazine. It
attracted some traffic and developed a small but steady stream of sales. I
stopped working with Bluewall in late 2007. I think they may have had one week
where sales got up over $1,000. The site was never well publicized or
marketed.

I think the project cost roughly $70,000, but it would be tough to say for
sure, since the project was one of many projects that Bluewall was working on,
and it would tough to say which expenses belonged to Bluewall and which
expenses belonged to iHanuman. At its peak we had 5 people working on the
site:

a designer

a PHP programmer (me)

a Flash programmer

an HTML/CSS specialist

a project manager

The site runs on a dedicated server from RackSpace.

The ultimate goal was to build a backend that would allow any yoga teacher to
upload their videos and sell them. I think the revenue split, at that time,
was 50/50. We got the frontend working nicely, though we never finished the
backend.

There was some really cool technology on that project. The Flash programmer
was Starrie Williamson and she did an impressive job, utilizing a lot of what
was then cutting edge ActionScript 3 techniques. The Flash player could
function as a widget on other websites, reading RSS feeds off of the iHanuman
site (the RSS feeds were full of data from our database). In other words, it
could be embedded, a lot like the YouTube player. Last I heard (early 2008),
they were working on adding the ability to sell videos through the player.
Very cool stuff. Anyway, if you ever need a really good Flash programmer,
Starrie can be reached here:

[http://www.linkedin.com/profile?goback=.con&viewProfile=...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile?goback=.con&viewProfile=&key=22608405&jsstate=)

Some of the yoga teachers sell lectures as MP3s, and we knew we wanted to also
use the same software for online music stores, so the Flash player also plays
MP3s, and the PHP code handles the sale of both MP3s, FLAC files, and videos.

We also ported the software to the Monkeyclaus.org music store (also owned by
Bluewall), and we added in the ability to import hundreds of MP3s at a time,
using their embedded meta tags to fill out the info in the database. Out of
all the code that I wrote for this software, almost a full year of my life (if
you include the time spent on the monkeyclaus music store), this import code
is the code that I am most proud of.

The management problems on that project were epic. The owner/designer and the
project manager, who were boyfriend/girlfriend, had some strong disagreements
with each other about what direction to go, and how much funding was
appropriate.

There was, at one point, talk of pursuing a white label strategy, where
Bluewall might sell the software to others. However, the code, as I left it,
would not sustain a white label strategy. I wrote this code at breakneck
speed. There is considerable technical debt. I was told that as soon as the
site launched there would be time to clean up the code, but in fact, as soon
as the site launched all development on the project ended. Also, Bluewall was
very sloppy in its legal affairs - they never sought a copyright agreement
with Starrie regarding her Flash player, so she still owns the copyright on it
(or at least she did the last time I talked to her, which would have been the
spring or summer of 2008).

The PHP code was written using a framework I developed during the period
2003-2007. I have since abandoned that framework and now I use Symfony for all
PHP work. If I were going to do a project like that again, I'd probably build
it in Symfony (or, if the JVM and Tomcat are acceptable to the project,
Groovy/Grails).

Now, this particular project went nowhere, largely due to misjudgements on the
part of those in charge. However, my point is that a lot of entrepreneurs have
been looking at this space for several years now. There has been a lot of
investment. The competition is intense. It might be wise to assume that there
is no real profit to be made in this space, since no clear winner has emerged
yet. Or you should assume that creating a winner for this space is going to be
very, very hard.

I do believe that targeting niches is the correct way to move forward in this
field. I do think that targeting indie filmmakers is an interesting and
exciting niche. I have a friend who recently finished a documentary about the
culture of the workers who worked at a somewhat notorious parking lot, in
Charlottesville, Virginia. I'm aware that she is looking for distribution
channels. But here is the problem: most indie developers will either be broke,
or they will get funding, and if they have funding, they may not need this
site.

So I would be wary.

All the same, if someone can go into this field and create a hit company, then
they have my admiration.

~~~
chrischen
Thanks for the info. If this wasn't going to be tough, I wouldn't have been
interested.

> But here is the problem: most indie developers will either be broke, or they
> will get funding, and if they have funding, they may not need this site.

You're right. Most indie filmmakers are extremely strapped for cash. So I was
hoping to charge very little (in fact beat out existing services in terms of
price), and depend on volume. However one indie filmmaker I know is cash-
strapped, but had funding. They still had to find a means for distribution
after production, which is where a lot of the money goes to.

I'm banking on being open to anyone, and any video content, and having an
ultra-low if not completely zero barrier to entry.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
_I'm banking on being open to anyone, and any video content, and having an
ultra-low if not completely zero barrier to entry_

Then you're a video storage service, like YouTube. Video storage services
don't care about content, knowing that the more they store the more people
will use their service for various long-tail reasons.

You can be video storage, or you can be an internet indie distributor. But I
don't think you can be both.

~~~
lkrubner
Yes, I agree with this. A service that is open to everyone is probably too
generic for 2010. If I were going to try again in this area, I'd want to go
niche by niche:

yoga

cooking

travel

political protests

car races

horse races

fixing cars (how to)

fixing up your house (how to)

There is a huge range of niches. To try to do a generic service in 2010, I
think you'd $10 million to spend on marketing. But if you take a niche
approach, and you do a good job with the code and interface, then you can rely
on word-of-mouth among enthusiasts to spread the word.

If I was doing this again, I'd actually pursue something of a franchise model.
The core team should mostly focus on the technical stuff: code, interface,
servers. The marketing team should consist of 1 or 2 people from the niche
that is being targeted.

I said above that iHanuman had poor marketing. Really, its only marketing came
from Tilak Pyle. It was crucial that he was part of our team. And it helped,
very much, that he was also a yoga teacher with a video to sell:

<http://www.ihanuman.com/albums.php?id=48>

Since he is basically non-technical, he made a great beta-tester, telling us
what would be non-intuitive to a non-technical audience. And since he himself
was selling a video, he wanted to see the site succeed, so he went out and
tried to spread the word. And because he was a yoga teacher, he brought
instant credibility to the site.

The site would have gone nowhere without him. What little success it had was
largely due to the marketing he did (though note that my info about the site
ended in early 2008).

So, I would take a niche approach. And I would look for the equivalent of
Tilak Pyle in each niche that I decided to go after.

~~~
chrischen
I want to ask you a few questions about your suggested niche approach.

If a cook wanted to sell his videos online, what advantages would a cooking
themed video selling site have that a generic video selling site not provide?

Why "target" any specific niche. The way I see it, you're selling videos in
the end and you'll want to market them, but in the end any targeting is
probably going to sum up to just changing the theme of the site.

That being said my main focus right now is a niche: independent films and web
series. Although theoretically any video content can be sold.

As for people trying to find niche content, a themed website would certainly
help, but that's assuming I'm trying to build a marketplace. And even then,
categorizing videos should suffice. At this point I'm simply building the
platform: the set of tools to enable people to sell, and the set of tools
customized for indie films/web series. The way I see it, people who would
discover the content sold on this platform will do it through traditional new
web means. Word of mouth, facebook, twitter, Youtube. That's why I want to
make it easy for these films to cross upload and maintain their social
presence, so they can use the instantaneous communication speed of the
internet to help word of mouth spread their films.

I also think focusing on any of the niches you suggested would just narrow the
potential customer base (considering content producers as customers), even
though it may make stuff easier to find for end users.

As for why I'm looking for a technical founder, just because someone's
technical doesn't mean he/she's incapable of other things. But more
importantly, having a technical founder frees me from those duties, and allows
me to focus more on implementation.

Additionally I know some indie filmmakers. I've worked on an indie film as a
production assistant, and I've invested in an indie film. I've also wanted to
be a filmmaker since I was 10ish. I didn't simply choose something to start a
business with. Creating a service for indie films/web series was the most
natural course of least resistance for me.

~~~
lkrubner
You write:

"If a cook wanted to sell his videos online, what advantages would a cooking
themed video selling site have that a generic video selling site not provide?"

This question only makes sense if you reject my thesis that this project will
mostly be about marketing (not technology). If you accept that this project is
going to be mostly about marketing, then the question answers itself - you
take a niche approach because it makes the marketing easier.

The statement "makes the marketing easier" rests on 2 assumptions:

1.) you will have on your team someone from the niche that you are targeting

2.) you are willing to share revenue so as to avoid the expense of marketing

Again, if you have $10 million to spend on marketing, you could take a brute-
force approach and try to do a generic site and just market the hell out of
it. But if your marketing budget is $0, then lining up partners who are in the
niche that you are targeting is a wise move.

Above (in another comment) I listed 4 attributes I'd look for in the partner
who is in the niche that I'm going after. The important thing is that they
have some videos to sell, and the ambition to want to go out and make the site
a monster hit. That way you can leave a lot of the marketing work to them.
Again, my reference here is what Tilak Pyle was able to do for iHanuman. His
video was the best selling thing on iHanuman, and its sales were an important
part of what made that site seem legitimate to the other yoga teachers who
eventually joined the site.

You write:

"just changing the theme of the site."

I think that is an astonishing phrase. You are seriously discounting the
importance of marketing. You are seriously discounting branding and the value
of good graphic design.

You wrote:

"my main focus right now is a niche: independent films"

If I were to try this again, I'd go after consumer niches, not producer
niches. I mean, the niche should be defined by the consumer group, not the
producer group. The niches I'm thinking of are the consumer niches: cooking,
hunting, racing, gambling, yoga, health, stock market trading, etc.

You wrote:

"but that's assuming I'm trying to build a marketplace"

Sorry, I must have misunderstood you. What are you building then? I can not
imagine how you would bring distribution to indie film makers without building
a marketplace. If you are not selling then what are you doing for them?

You wrote:

"And even then, categorizing videos should suffice."

You may have better luck than what I've seen in the past. I certainly wish you
luck. I can tell you, with great certainty, that the enthusiasm that the yoga
teachers showed for iHanuman would not have been there had we simply had a
generic sell-videos site that just happened to have a "yoga" category. The
marketing strategy that worked for iHanuman was "We belong to your community.
We are one of you." After all, doesn't Amazon have a digital video sales
channel at this point? The yoga teachers could just use that if they wanted
some soulless, generic service.

You wrote:

"I also think focusing on any of the niches you suggested would just narrow
the potential customer base (considering content producers as customers), even
though it may make stuff easier to find for end users."

It seems to me that this is the essence of your business plan, and it is the
crux of where you and I see things differently. What you describe is exactly
what I think will fail. However, I certainly wish you luck. I've known a lot
of good folks who tried to launch similar services and I know it is a tough
market to crack. If you can make this work, then you'll have succeeded at a
terrific challenge. I do not think it will work, but I wish you well.

~~~
chrischen
I'm not trying to sell films for these producers. Especially since I'm
targeting the long-tail, where a lot of the stuff is unsellable. Like I said
in my main post, I'm more like 37signals. I'm providing a service to the
people who produce the stuff for the end user. Except in my case I'm also
trying to slot in a great user experience for the end-user.

Amazon's CreateSpace has a 20-minute length minimum. So unless the Yoga videos
are each longer than 20 minutes, this would be a barrier. On top of that I'm
pretty sure Amazon takes a 50% cut, and their videos can't be downloaded to a
mac because of DRM restrictions.

This is in fact an example of an area I'm trying to improve. You'll get great
distribution platforms, but they're bottlenecked by a lackluster post-sale
customer experience. So while the mechanism is there for someone to sell a
video on a generic site, the mechanism is clogged up with gunk.

So I believe there was a misunderstanding. I'm not creating a marketplace. Not
yet at least. So marketing is not my concern. I'm only trying to provide the
tools to sell online, make marketing online easier, and a platform that will
encourage people to purchase without being tied down to proprietary DRM. I
also want to tailor this tool specifically to independent filmmakers. A
publisher will create a film, but after they finish it, they're going to want
to find a way to get it seen and probably make a return on it. This is where
my service steps in. I will provide them an alternative to their current
options, and I will provide the alternative via the internet. Already I have
several advantages over traditional physical distribution: instant
gratification, less overhead from packaging and using a distributor, easier to
market because word of mouth spreads at electron speed. And if after all that
work creating something and they can't find a traditional distributor, they
still have to get it out there somehow. I want to catch those potential
customers.

~~~
lkrubner
chrischen, I'm not sure that you've thought this through.

You wrote:

"I'm not trying to sell films for these producers."

but up above you wrote:

"This includes a digital distribution platform Which let's end users keep
their purchases in the cloud and let's producers sell their work online as
downloads."

You will be in the business of selling videos, regardless of whether you are
doing the selling directly, or whether your customers are doing the selling -
which means you are indirectly helping them sell. Either way, you are in the
business of selling videos.

You wrote:

"I'm only trying to provide the tools to sell online".

That is what I understood your goal to be. That was our goal at iHanuman - we
were giving the yoga teachers the tools to sell their videos online. And, of
course, we had plans to roll that software out to other markets, and give a
lot of other people the tools the sell their videos online.

2 years ago we were using nearly identical marketing text to woo a cook to
consider doing a cooking-oriented web site, using our software. Really, this
is almost verbatim what we said then:

"A publisher will create a film, but after they finish it, they're going to
want to find a way to get it seen and probably make a return on it. This is
where my service steps in. I will provide them an alternative to their current
options, and I will provide the alternative via the internet. Already I have
several advantages over traditional physical distribution: instant
gratification, less overhead from packaging and using a distributor, easier to
market because word of mouth spreads at electron speed. And if after all that
work creating something and they can't find a traditional distributor, they
still have to get it out there somehow. I want to catch those potential
customers."

We used all of those lines: instant gratification, speed-of-light
distribution, world-wide reach. We told them that we were the green
alternative to creating DVDs and mailing them out, since we used less
resources. Less packaging. Consider some of the text used on the Join page
(which hasn't been updated since launch):

<http://www.ihanuman.com/join.php>

If your service is radically different from that (other than the focus on
yoga) then you should explain yourself more clearly.

I think I understood the gist of what you were saying. And, as I said before,
it is a very tough market.

~~~
chrischen
Yes it is radically different. Initially at least. I will not have a "store"
featuring indie films. This is something I don't think I can accomplish
initially, and must be slowly built towards. The barrier to entry to using our
service to sell digital downloads (on their own sites) is low, but if I were
to launch a digital store, I would have to erect some sort of quality minimum
in order to build a reputation for that store. I would want to keep such a
store from turning into YouTube. Instead, what I'm trying to accomplish
immediately is more like paypal. It's a tool, a mechanism to digital download
distribution. Except the difference from paypal is that I'm also offering a
better post-sale experience, as a feature to the publisher to attract sales,
and more customized toolset for indie filmmakers, including things that will
help them market.

Indie filmmakers usually have their own websites. They probably don't need a
community to sell their films to. Even if they do, they can target those
communities themselves.

Hey thanks lkrubner, I think I just got my answer to the "What are you
making?" question.

~~~
lkrubner
I think I now understand your comparison to Basecamp, which I did not before.
The Basecamp comparison is somewhat misleading since, when I use Basecamp, I
go to the URL basecamp.com. But that is not what you are suggesting, if I
understand you. You are actually suggesting some tools that will show up on
the indie film makers own website. You're trying to give them the tools so
that they can sell their movie, if they wish. A sort of instant, private
Netflix on their own site, if they wish.

It's an interesting idea. I wish you luck.

~~~
chrischen
Thank you very much. This conversation really helped me clarify my idea, even
to myself. And it's allowed me to identify the things I've said which may be
confusing or ambiguous.

------
__mlm__
where are you located?

~~~
chrischen
Michigan. Ideally I'd like to get in a program like y combinator or techstars
and relocate, but unless that happens it'll probably be a telecommute
initially.

